# RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?



## Tim1974 (2. März 2014)

*RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Hallo,

mein "großer" PC (der obere Link zu Sysprofile) hat 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kingston ValueRAM als Kit, also 2x 4 GB Module. 
Ich überlege jetzt auf 16 GB aufzurüsten, müßte aber erstmal klären, ob sich das für mich lohnt, und welche Speicherriegel ich ergänzend einbauen kann, ohne Probleme zu bekommen.

Konkret ergeben sich also folgende Fragen:
1. Lohnt das Aufrüsten in Hinblick auf X-Plane10 und andere Simulatoren oder Spiele jetzt schon?
2. Kann ich ein weiteres Kingston ValueRAM-Kit mit 2x 4 GB DDR3-1600 einfach hinzustecken, auch wenn die Module vielleicht minimal anders sind, könnte ja eventuell eine andere Serie sein oder sowas in der Art?
3. Wären 2x 8 GB als Kit vom gleichen Hersteller besser als 4x 4 GB?
4. Wenn ich den RAM eingebaut hätte, muß dann an der Windows 7 H.P. 64 Bit Installation irgendwas umgestellt werden, damit es optimal läuft?
5. Wie sieht es mit der Preisentwicklung bei den RAMs aus, wäre es jetzt in den nächsten 4-6 Wochen sinnvoll oder besser noch etwas warten?

Danke schonmal!
MfG.
Tim


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Lohnt nicht wirklich, und nach langer Zeit können scheinbar gleiche Module natürlich andere Speicherchips aufweisen. Generell wäre es egal ob 2 oder 4 Module nur beim OC ist weniger mehr. Normalerweise ist nix zu ändern und die RAM Preise zu erahnen wäre wie das Wissen der Lottzahlen im Voraus


----------



## Asptx (3. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

in den meisten fällen lautet die antwort zu 16GB eher nein. 

da du jz auch nix unbedingt außergewöhnlich sachen damit vorhast würde ich dir eher abraten da ram moemtan nicht billig ist und du die "mehrleistung" nicht/kaum bemerken wirst. 

dann doch lieber sparen  

LG


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

Für Spiele/Simulatoren lohnt es sich nicht.


----------



## thebackpackman (3. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Da es generell bei Pchardware meist unsinnig ist, für die Zukunft vorzusorgen und momentan nur bei Video/Bild Bearbeitung und Co. Ein großer RAM benötigt wird , kann ich dir auch erstmal nur davon abraten aufzurüsten . Dazu kommt noch , dass der RAM extrem teuer geworden ist und ddr4 in nächster Zeit wohl Standard wird.
MfG,
Thebackpackman


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

Bis DDR4 Standart ist wird es noch ein paar Jährchen dauern.


----------



## thebackpackman (3. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Ja nee, is klar  
Aber wie lange will der durchschnittliche PCnutzer seine Riegel nutzen können...


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

So lang wie er kann 

Ich fand nur, dass das "in nächster Zeit" etwas irreführend wirken kann.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Na ja. DDR4 kommt dieses Jahr noch in den Retail Markt.
Nächstens Jahr sind dann alle neue Boards mit DDR4 bestückt -- zumindest bei Intel. Was AMD macht weiß halt noch keiner so genau.


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

Wird halt noch etwas dauern, bis es sich flächendeckend verbreitet hat.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Bei mir ist DDR4 Ende des Jahre flächendeckend verbreitet.


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

Ein hoch auf Sockel 2011-3


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Ich hoffe nur dass Intel nicht alle abzockt und zumindest einen 8 Kerner für 500€ anbieten wird.


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. März 2014)

Man wird sehen


----------



## Asptx (4. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*



> Bei mir ist DDR4 Ende des Jahre flächendeckend verbreitet.



hast du schon gespaart oder bist du schwabe ? 

LG


----------



## Otep (4. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Also ich stand vor der selben Frage... habe von 2 x 4 GB auf 2 x 8 GB gewechselt und bin nach einer Woche wieder umgestiegen...

Warum... habe keine Veränderung feststellen können und da war mir das Geld zu schade...


----------



## Chemenu (4. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*



Tim36 schrieb:


> Konkret ergeben sich also folgende Fragen:
> 1. Lohnt das Aufrüsten in Hinblick auf X-Plane10 und andere Simulatoren oder Spiele jetzt schon?


 Zu X-Plane kann ich nichts sagen, aber für Prepar3D mit AddOns wie z.B. REX sind 16 GB empfehlenswert. Da habe ich mit meinen 8 GB schon öfter mal eine Fehlermeldung wegen zu wenig Speicher gesehen.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*



Asptx schrieb:


> hast du schon gespaart oder bist du schwabe ?
> 
> LG


 
Meine Kriegskasse ist gut gefüllt.


----------



## facehugger (4. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Kurz gesagt: 16GB RAM lohnen für`s daddeln nicht...

Gruß


----------



## Tim1974 (6. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Ok, naja es geht weniger ums Spielen, mehr um die Simulation X-Plane10 und eventuell Prepar3D, natürlich beides mit Addons, außerdem hab ich den PC auch zum Videobearbeiten gekauft, auch wenn ich das schon seit Jahren vor habe und bisher mangels Videomaterial und Schnittsoftware kaum mache.


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. März 2014)

Wenn du viel Videobearbeitung machen würdest, würde es sich lohnen.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Wieviel Prozent Mehrleistung macht es denn im Schnitt so etwa aus bei Videobearbeitung (8 vs. 16 GB)?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*



Tim36 schrieb:


> Ok, naja es geht weniger ums Spielen, mehr um die Simulation X-Plane10 und eventuell Prepar3D, natürlich beides mit Addons, außerdem hab ich den PC auch zum Videobearbeiten gekauft, auch wenn ich das schon seit Jahren vor habe und bisher mangels Videomaterial und Schnittsoftware kaum mache.


In dem Bereich würde es Sinn machen aber nur wenn man es intensiver nutzt


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Ich hab mir jetzt mal 16GB gegönnt, v.a. für Video-Rendering und Arma III mit Addons.
Sollte heute eigentlich noch kommen, mal schauen wann der DHL-Mensch hier vorbei fährt.
Mal schauen, ob meine Videos dann schneller rendern, ich hoffe dass zumindest etwas schneller drin ist, momentan bin ich 1,5x so lange am rendern wie am zocken


----------



## Adi1 (13. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Sollte heute eigentlich noch kommen, mal schauen wann der DHL-Mensch hier vorbei fährt.


 
 Wenn er vorbeifährt, dann hat er wohl nix für Dich


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Er ist vorbei gefahren und hat mir ein kleines gelbes Zettelchen da gelassen, und das obwohl ich da war...
Klingel geht, ich war da, aber keine Zustellung.
Frechheit!


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*



Tim36 schrieb:


> Wieviel Prozent Mehrleistung macht es denn im Schnitt so etwa aus bei Videobearbeitung (8 vs. 16 GB)?


 
Ich tippe so um die 0,1%. Mit viel Glück können es auch 0,2% sein. Hängt von der Dateigröße und dem Programm ab.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Naja, mit Sony Vegas kratzt bei mir beim Rendern der Ram-Verbrauch knapp an den 7,3 GB (insgesamt).
Mal schauen, was die 16GB dann bringen, tendentiell sollten dann ja größere Teile des Videos und der Audio-Spur in den RAM geladen werden...


----------



## xHaru (13. März 2014)

@badboy 
DDR4 erst in ein paar Jahren? Sockel 2011-3 kommt gegen ende des Jahres und soll DDR4 unterstützen können.. 

@TE
16 GiB lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn du Minecraft mit 150+ Mods und gleichzeitig nen MC-Server laufen lässt. dann hatte ich schon ganz gut 11 GiB angekratzt. Selbst BF4 zieht maximal 3 GiB.. und da Win7 jetzt wenns sehr sehr hoch kommt mal 2,5 bis 3 GiB nimmt, beantwortet sich deine Frage hoffentlich auch gleich  
LG, xHaru


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. März 2014)

Welche normale Person kauft sich ein Sockel 2011-3 System? Dann lässt sich Intel noch  im Mainstream-Segment Zeit und ein paar Jährchen sind rum. Ich meinte Flächendeckend.


----------



## HardwarePumpe (15. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Fürs Video/Fotobearbeiten lohnen sich auch erstmal 8gb, mein Vater hat sein 27" iMac auch auf 32gb Ram aufgerüstet hat sich aber nichts beim Fotobearbeiten bei 4k bildern bemerkbar gemacht!


----------



## Tim1974 (16. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

X-Plane 10 bzw. Windows gab aber kürzlich eine Meldung mit Piepton aus, daß zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher vorhanden sei und Datenverlust drohen würde, da war ich ziemlich überrascht und denke nun doch über ein Upgrade auf 16 GB nach.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Tim36 schrieb:


> X-Plane 10 bzw. Windows gab aber kürzlich eine Meldung mit Piepton aus, daß zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher vorhanden sei und Datenverlust drohen würde, da war ich ziemlich überrascht und denke nun doch über ein Upgrade auf 16 GB nach.



Windood Fail. 8 reichen.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (16. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Evtl. die Auslagerungsdatei vergrößern.


----------



## xHaru (17. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Windood Fail. 8 reichen.



Naja.. In Minecraft hab ich auch 10 GiB Auslastung xD


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. März 2014)

Womit ausgelesen


----------



## EX-Buzz (17. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Brauchst du die 16GB für dein Ego oder wartest du nur drauf, dass dir jemand sagt: NIMM 16GB!!! ?

Wenn du der Meinung bist, du brauchst für dieses *eine* Spiel 16GB Ram und kannst ohne nicht leben, obwohl zig Leute das Gegenteil behaupten, dann Kauf dir noch 8GB!

Weiterhin: Du wirst auch mit 16GB keine Videobearbeitung machen, wenn du es die letzten Jahre nicht gemacht hast und falls doch, werden dir die 16GB keinen Mehrwert gegenüber 8GB bringen, wie hier auch schön des öfteren erklärt wurde.

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach!


----------



## Tim1974 (21. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Naja, X-Plane10 ist schon mehrfach abgestürzt, weil angeblich zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher vorhanden war. Wobei ich nicht 100%ig sicher bin, ob es wirklich nur am RAM lag und nicht auch am Videospeicher.
Ich hatte die Darstellungseinstellungen sehr hoch geschraubt und der benutzte Videospeicher lag laut X-Plane angeblich bei ca. 1,1 GB, da meine Karte aber 2 GB hat, dürfte es eigentlich nicht daran gelegen haben.
Nun habe ich die Texturauflösung aber eine Stufe runtergestellt und verbrauche angeblich nur noch ca. 0,6 GB, nun stürzt XP bislang nicht mehr ab, aber eigentlich kann es doch nicht an den 2 GB Videospeicher liegen, denn beides war ja deutlich drunter!

Ich weiß nun auch nicht, ob es wirklich an zu wenig RAM lag, aber eine andere Erklärung seh ich dafür auch nicht, wenn das Upgrade weniger als ca. 80 Euro kostet, wäre es eine Überlegung wert für mich.


----------



## Bert2007 (21. März 2014)

Lese doch einfach mal die Werte aus?!
Wichtig ist das du ne Weile spielst, dann wird auch der Speicher ordentlich voll


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (21. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Also mein Vorgängerrechner hatte "nur" 4GB und ich hatte keine Probleme damit. Jetzt habe ich 32GB (Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert) und die Riegel langweilen sich nur. Die einzige Methode, so viel RAM zu nutzen sind Virtuelle Maschinen. Ich habe eine Zeit lang 5 VM´s gleichzeitig laufen gehabt und insgesamt 6 Instanzen von einem Spiel (nicht sehr Grafiklastig) im RAM geladen. Habe Multiplayermissionen getestet. Ansonsten reichen denke ich 8GB vollkommen aus. Aber wenn du gerne 16GB hättest, dann gönn dir halt noch 8GB - schau aber nach, ob dein Board die gewünschten Riegel in Vollbestückung akzeptiert.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Ok, das mit der Vollbestückung ist ein guter Einwand, das müßte ich erst noch klären, denn dann hätte ich ja 4x 4 GB und das Board wäre damit wohl voll bestückt. Ein Bischen Sorgen mache ich mir auch, falls die beiden anderen Riegel nicht exakt identisch mit den jetzt vorhandenen wären, ob es dann zu Problemen kommen könnte.


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. März 2014)

Sie brauchen nur dieselbe Spannung und dieselbe Timings, dann läufts.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*



badboy997 schrieb:


> Sie brauchen nur dieselbe Spannung und dieselbe Timings, dann läufts.


Im Prinzip schon. In der Praxis kann es trotzdem passieren, dass Vollbestückung nicht läuft. Nicht alle Boards mögen das. Kommt auch auf die Bestückung der einzelnen RAM-Module bzw. deren interne Organisation an.


Tim36 schrieb:


> Ok, das mit der Vollbestückung ist ein guter Einwand, das müßte ich erst noch klären, denn dann hätte ich ja 4x 4 GB und das Board wäre damit wohl voll bestückt.


Die eleganteste Methode wäre, 4 neue Riegel zu kaufen und die alten Riegel zu verkaufen. Dann kannst du vorm Kauf genau die Liste vom Board in Bezug auf Vollbestückung durchgehen. Wobei es da dann auch noch zu Platzproblemen mit dem CPU-Kühler kommen kann (wenn der sehr groß ist).


----------



## Dr. med iziner (22. März 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Die eleganteste Methode wäre, 4 neue Riegel zu kaufen und die alten Riegel zu verkaufen.


Da würde ich lieber 2x8GB nehmen.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. April 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Tja, habe heute mal mit HWinfo64 gecheckt, wieviel physikalischen Arbeitsspeicher X-Plane10 maximal belegt hat und das waren gerade einmal 4770 MB!
Also versteh ich nicht warum ab und an die Fehlermeldung "zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher" kam.
Oder ist es schwer möglich mit solchen Tools die exakte Speicherbelegung zu ermitteln?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (2. April 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Hast du vielleicht die Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert? Manche Programme sollen die zwingend erfordern.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. April 2014)

*AW: RAM von 8 auf 16 GB aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Nee, die müßte aktiviert sein, hab da glaub ich nie was drann gedreht.


----------

